# The Manta, Stingray X Black & Stingray Xti by JD Tech



## Alex (23/9/14)

source
*The Manta, Stingray X Black & Stingray Xti by JD Tech*


*Published On *September 15, 2014 | By Matthew Shelbourn | *Atomizer, Blog, Device, Hardware*




By now, most people who use mechanical devices and rebuildable atomizers are well familiar with JD Tech. The Philippines-based hardware manufacturer hasn’t been around for all that long, but since the company was established it has produced several different high end devices. Their ability to continuously produce stunning mechanical mods that utilize various metals in unique designs plays a major role in JD Tech’s widespread and ever-growing popularity amongst casual and die hard vapers alike. The Stingray line of devices is incredibly diverse with several different designs, metal combinations, and progressive refinements that have been established along the way. In addition to being a device with killer good looks, many models of the Stingray are produced in limited quantities, an aspect that helps to further its appeal amongst vaping enthusiasts.



Until now, JD Tech has focused strictly on devices and done a great job with them, but now they are expanding their scope into the realm of rebuildable atomizers. The Manta is the newest addition to the JD Tech lineup and it features a few adaptations to the modern design of most atomizers, which comes as no surprise to anyone who is familiar with JD Tech’s ability to change the way we think about vaping hardware. The Manta isn’t the only thing that JD Tech has for us this go around. They are also releasing two new exciting versions of the Stingray, but I’ll get to that in just a bit.



People familiar with JD Tech have high expectations for each new product the company releases and because of this, we can expect that the Manta lives up to the standards that all other JD Tech products have been held to. I’m happy to say that after breaking it down to individual components the Manta has what it takes to proudly bear the JD Tech logo. It possesses a fine balance of functionality, quality of craftsmanship, and elegant beauty. Also, as I eluded to before, the Manta has a couple tricks up its sleeve which any rebuildable fan will find intriguing.



At its core, the Manta is an incredibly compact rebuildable dripping atomizer. As small as it is you would think that it would have a fairly basic design, much like the other drippers of similar size. This is not the case with the Manta, however. The first attribute that stands out is the apparent absence of air holes on its top cap. I scratched my head at first when I noticed this because it is rudimentary knowledge to know that every atomizer needs air holes. JD Tech designed a new type of ventilation system for the Manta which is rather clever. It utilizes a top venting system where air is drawn through slits on the top of the atomizer. Air is drawn down the top cap through a hollow cavity and enters the chamber through two air holes on opposing sides of the cap. As I see it, there are two benefits of having a system like this: one being that the atomizer has a clean and flawless appearance without having blatantly visible air holes; the other being that you can’t inadvertently block the air intake during an inhale, which happens from time to time with other side venting atomizers.



Another nice feature of the Manta’s top venting air flow system is that it is adjustable. Once you remove the upper portion of the top cap by unthreading it, you will notice three slits in the airflow ring. This ring may be rotated to align with two slits on the body of the top cap itself. You can adjust the amount of air flow by setting the ring to expose less or more of the vents to provide the perfect hit with either a single or dual coil build. Once a desired air flow setting is established it may be locked in place by replacing the upper portion of the top cap.



On the topic of functionality it comes as no surprise that the Manta performs on par with some of the best atomizers on the market. In addition to its innovative air flow system, every component of the Manta is built for performance. It features a highly conductive contact which is machined from silver plated copper, helping to supply a consistent and unadulterated electrical current to your atomizer coil. Although the Manta has a compact structure, it has a surprisingly roomy drip well. It has been measured by JD Tech to hold 15 drops of e-liquid, but some reviewers say it holds more than that. Regardless, 15 drops of juice is a relatively large amount considering how small the Manta is. It is able to accomplish this in part because of its rather large drip well, but also due to the design of its negative post. Both the positive and negative posts are drilled through, making it very easy to attach a coil or coils in dual coil mode. The negative post features a slimmed down diameter toward the bottom which minimizes the amount of space it takes up on the atomizer deck. This helps to increase the amount of room for wick material which increases the amount of e-liquid this atty can hold.



Another aspect of the Manta that makes it such an impressed RDA is that it has a highly condensed atomizing chamber. Often what occurs with RDAs that allow for high air flow is that the vapor’s flavor gets muted because it is being mixed with so much oxygen. The Manta features high air flow, but flavor is preserved becuase the vapor is concentrated as it passes through the Manta’s compact atomizing chamber. This is a win-win for RDA enthusiasts because you are able to get big clouds of vapor with the Manta and still enjoy all the flavor that your favorite e-liquids provide.



Visually, the Manta features subtle design elements that give it a clean, yet eye catching look. The main body is constructed from solid 304 grade stainless steel that is polished to a high luster. The airflow ring itself serves to accent the top cap of the Manta. Three different airflow rings are included with the Manta: stainless steel, copper, and graphite chrome plated stainless steel (black). These rings are easily interchangeable and distinctly alter the look of the Manta, allowing it to pair elegantly with a large number of different devices. The only embellishments made to the Manta are the engravings of “Manta” and a serial number. Both of which have been tactfully placed on the base of the atomizer to not detract from the Manta’s clean and classy aesthetics.



Since the Manta is a 22mm RDA it combines nicely with virtually any 22mm device, but it of course looks its best when paired with the JD Tech’s Stingray. JD Tech has released several Stingray models up to this point, and now they are continuing the legacy with the introduction of the Stingray Xti and the Stingray X Black. Functionally speaking, these two new Stingray versions have the same design and features as the previous models. The only differences reside in their physical appearance.



The Stingray Xti features a construction that is the combination of solid copper and titanium. Although the inner layer is composed of copper which is wrapped with titanium, portions of the copper is exposed where the Stingray logo is engraved. This gives the device a unique and captivating two-tone appearance. Adding to the visually stunning nature of the Stingray Xti are the graphite chrome plated stainless steel locking ring and wraps that encase both the switch and top cap. Much like many that came before it, the Stingray Xti is produced in limited number with only 1000 being manufactured in total. Each Stingray Xti also includes a custom copper drip tip.



The second new Stingray model is known as the Stingray X Black. Although it may look similar, this version is not to be confused with the Black Copper Stingray. For this version, JD Tech developed a new method for creating the black appearance of its tubing. The innermost layer of the Stingray X Black is constructed from solid copper which is then wrapped in a layer of graphite chrome plated stainless steel. The graphite coating is what gives the steel its black appearance. The Stingray X Black features a very interesting engraving of the Stingray logo. The engraving cuts through the outer steel layer to expose the copper underneath. The cuts of the engraving show all three layers: the black of the plating, the bare stainless steel, and the copper inner layer. This gives the Stingray X Black a unique look that has to be seen up close for the full effect. The device is accented by the JD Tech trademark top cap and switch which are wrapped with polished stainless steel and matched with a locking ring in the same finish. The included drip tip with the Stingray X Black matches perfectly since it is also constructed from graphite chrome plated stainless steel. The Stingray X Black will also be produced in limited quantities of only 1000 units being manufactured.



With all the functionality, talk of performance, and build quality set aside, I’d have to say that the most exciting aspect of these new products from JD Tech is how amazing they look together. Whether you sport either of these Stingrays in their pint-sized 18350 mode or in full 18650 mode, both of them look stunning when paired with the Manta. The combination of the custom JD Tech drip tip, with the Manta and its matching airflow ring, and either one of the two-tone Stingrays is enough to make any vaping enthusiast do a double take. Together they look like no other setup I’ve ever seen, so without a doubt, JD Tech nailed it with the customizable Manta, Stingray Xti, and Stingray X Black.



With the frequency and number of products that are released by JD Tech, it’s hard to believe that they can continuously make improvements and wow vapers with the same tenacity as they did with their first mod. JD Tech is a creative force with each of their products being more unique and impressive than the last. The Manta, Stingray Xti, and Stingray X Black are each fantastic products individually, but when paired together they are truly exquisite. The perfect blend of performance, quality, and sheer beauty is difficult to achieve, but JD Tech somehow finds a way to accomplish this balance time and time again. If JD Tech hadn’t garnered the respect of even the most shrewd of vapers before, they certainly will with either the Manta, Stingray Xti, or Stingray X Black. Where will JD Tech go from here? I have no idea, but I’m really excited to see what they come up with next.
*The Manta, Stingray X Black & Stingray Xti will be available in-store and online on Wednesday, September 17th, at 11:00 am PST.*​


*Manta Specifications: $140.00*
• Manufactured in the Philippines by JD Tech
• Constructed from Solid 304 Grade Stainless Steel
• Rebuildable Dripping Atomizer
• Two Post Design
• Drilled Through Posts
• Top Airflow System
• Adjustable Airflow for Single and Dual Coil Setups
• Interchangeable Airflow Rings (includes copper, stainless steel, and graphite chrome plated stainless steel)
• 510 Connector
• Silver Plated Copper Contact
• Condensed Atomizing Chamber
• Diameter: 22mm
• Laser Engravings: “Manta” and Serial Number
• Included Accessories: Copper Airflow Ring, Stainless Steel Airflow Ring, Graphite Chrome Plated Airflow Ring, Carry Pouch
*Stingray Xti Specifications: $300.00*
• Manufactured in the Philippines by JD Tech
• Fully-Mechanical Operation
• Constructed from Copper and Titanium
• Magnetic Bottom-Firing Switch with Adjustable Throw
• Standard-Threaded Stainless Steel Locking Ring
• Atomizer Airflow Vents in Top Cap
• Top and Bottom Caps are Copper with a Graphite Chrome Plated Stainless Steel Wrap
• Silver-Plated Copper Positive and Negative Contacts
• Floating Positive Contact
• Milled Engravings: Stingray Logo and Serial Number on 18350 Tube, JD Tech Logo on Switch
• Serialized
• Finish: Brushed Titanium overlaid onto Copper
• Included Accessories: Custom-Made Copper Drip Tip, Hybrid-Style 510 Connector, Soft Mod Carrying Case Embossed with ‘Stingray’ and ‘JD Tech’
• Diameter: 22mm
*Stingray X Black Specifications: $240.00*
• Manufactured in the Philippines by JD Tech
• Fully-Mechanical Operation
• Constructed from Copper and Graphite Chrome Plated Stainless Steel
• Magnetic Bottom-Firing Switch with Adjustable Throw
• Standard-Threaded Stainless Steel Locking Ring
• Atomizer Airflow Vents in Top Cap
• Top and Bottom Caps are Copper with a Polished Stainless Steel Wrap
• Silver-Plated Copper Positive and Negative Contacts
• Floating Positive Contact
• Milled Engravings: Stingray Logo and Serial Number on 18350 Tube, JD Tech Logo on Switch
• Serialized
• Finish: Graphite Chrome Plated Stainless Steel overlaid onto Copper
• Included Accessories: Custom-Made Graphite Chrome Plated Stainless Steel Drip Tip, Hybrid-Style 510 Connector, Soft Mod Carrying Case Embossed with ‘Stingray’ and ‘JD Tech’
• Diameter: 22mm

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Yiannaki (23/9/14)

That is simply gorgeous!  

Nice find @Alex

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

